
Apple News App Is Off to a Rocky Start - e15ctr0n
http://www.wsj.com/articles/apple-news-app-is-off-to-a-rocky-start-1452474159
======
taylodl
Yet another app I wish I could delete from my phone. I already have a feed
reader app curated to get exactly what I want, thank you. Now if Apple were to
come along with some AI engine scouring the internet for news and articles
that I would find interesting at the moment, I'm all ears. I'd probably even
_pay_ for a service like that, though it'd better be good! As it is the News
App could go bye-bye in iOS 9.3 and I wouldn't miss it.

